# W D Y M D C I T S I N?



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

So I guess today is... Acronym Thursday! 

My acronym stands for: "What do you mean drinking coffee in the shower isn't normal!??!"

I guess I could've chosen to post this in the Lounge, or maybe Nutrition or something, but since this forum is struggling to survive, I decided to post it here. Plus, then I get to b!tch with my fellow wimminz!

I'm new to this whole coffee thing, so I really didn't think it was odd to put your coffee in a travel mug and take it with you into the shower. No, I'm not kidding. I also brush my teeth in the shower, eat popsicles in the shower and drink beer in the shower. I'm a natural multi-tasker! I mentioned this to someone the other day (that I drink the joe in the shower) and they looked at me like I had three heads. Oh. So I guess not everyone does that?

Then I visit my doctor yesterday for another TSH test after they upped my dose of Synthroid yet again. Turns out that my TSH was at 3.396 last time (up from 0.8 the time before), which they had neglected to tell me when upping my dose 6 weeks ago. Sonofa!!! No wonder why I feel like complete poo, I can't get out of bed in the morning and I'm drinking coffee in the shower. (We've basically figured out that I feel like death above 2.5, and don't feel normal until near 1.)

So there's really no point to this post besides the fact that I have to drink my coffee in the shower to get moving in the morning and my TSH is screwed up again and it's no small wonder that I can't lose a SINGLE pound and my legs are super sore after the easiest of workouts and I have no energy. All of this basically means that cyclocross nationals are going to be a complete bust for me. Even if we change my dose now and get me straightened out, it's going to be 5 weeks before I see a full benefit and nationals is 4 weeks away. Anyway, boo hoo, my season is shot... but at least now I have an excuse for my less than stellar season. :mad2:


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ive never drank coffee in the shower, but I think that beer in the shower is under appreciated.
Good luck getting your meds straightened out.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

vonteity said:


> ..... I also brush my teeth in the shower, eat popsicles in the shower and drink beer in the shower. .......


Ever see the Seinfeld episode where Kramer made a salad in the shower? Seems like he had installed a disposal in there too.

Now that was funny!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Coffee in the shower is fine. 'Cept I wouldn't be able to dunk my donut.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Coffee in the shower is fine. 'Cept I wouldn't be able to dunk my donut.


The donut would be gone before I even got my PJ's off!


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> So I guess today is... Acronym Thursday!
> 
> My acronym stands for: "What do you mean drinking coffee in the shower isn't normal!??!"
> 
> ...


I googled based on parts of your post. What are the symptoms of hyper- or hypothyroidism and/or an enlarged thyroid? I guess this is why you take "Synthroid" and have regular blood tests taken? How often are the blood tests? I ate a pound of bacon last night, would that show up in some kind of blood test?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

sol 518 said:


> Ive never drank coffee in the shower, but I think that beer in the shower is under appreciated.
> Good luck getting your meds straightened out.


beer in the shower is eclipsed only by beer in an outdoor shower.

i've never tried coffee in the shower, but I may. l can see the appeal.

sorry about your situation, Von. get better.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe Starck said:


> I googled based on parts of your post. What are the symptoms of hyper- or hypothyroidism and/or an enlarged thyroid? I guess this is why you take "Synthroid" and have regular blood tests taken? How often are the blood tests? I ate a pound of bacon last night, would that show up in some kind of blood test?


I have Hashimoto's disease, which causes hypothyroidism. Hashimoto's is an auto-immune disorder where the body begins to attack thyroid tissue, eventually killing it off. When your thyroid is not producing enough thyroxine (thyroid hormone), your pituitary gland increases the amount of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) to tell the body to enlarge the thyroid to produce more thyroxine. This is how goiters (enlarged thyroid glands) happen. Synthroid is synthetic thyroxine. Supplementing thyroxine allows the TSH to lower, thereby alleviating symptoms of hypothyroidism and shrinking the goiter (if you have one -- I don't). Phew!

Blood tests are every 5-6 weeks until levels are stable, then about every 6-12 months... unless you have a reason to think something is wrong with the level (like you feel like poo constantly). 

The symptoms of hypothyroidism are pretty varied and rather vague (lots of other medical conditions cause some or most of these):

fatigue
dry skin
brittle nails/hair
depression
weight gain
feeling cold often
hair loss
muscle aches
irritability
memory loss
constipation
heavy menstrual cycles
decreased libido

Sounds fun, doesn't it?

Oh, I forgot the super fun symptom of severe hypothyroidism.... loss of sense of taste and smell. That one was fun. The only good part was that I lost about 5 lbs in 2 weeks. Pah.

And no, your bacon consumption would probably not affect a TSH or T3/T4 test. I wouldn't advise you to take a liver/kidney function, blood pressure or cholesterol test, though.


----------



## MaskofPain (Jul 19, 2007)

goiters are so hawt right now. i say grow it out.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> I have Hashimoto's disease, which causes hypothyroidism. Hashimoto's is an auto-immune disorder where the body begins to attack thyroid tissue, eventually killing it off. When your thyroid is not producing enough thyroxine (thyroid hormone), your pituitary gland increases the amount of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) to tell the body to enlarge the thyroid to produce more thyroxine. This is how goiters (enlarged thyroid glands) happen. Synthroid is synthetic thyroxine. Supplementing thyroxine allows the TSH to lower, thereby alleviating symptoms of hypothyroidism and shrinking the goiter (if you have one -- I don't). Phew!
> 
> Blood tests are every 5-6 weeks until levels are stable, then about every 6-12 months... unless you have a reason to think something is wrong with the level (like you feel like poo constantly).
> 
> ...


I've read a number of posts on rbr that mention the thyroid gland, and your explanation between "I have" and "I don't" answers my question quite well. This is the first I've noted the name "Hashimoto," so thankyou, you've provided enough info for me to study further, if and when I can.

It's been months since the last time I've had bacon, and a matter of years since I had a hankerin' to gorge on a pound. Over on PO, someone posted a "bacon" version of a chant popular to NRA members, er, I think it had a subliminal effect on me.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Cant recall ever having drunk coffee in the shower, but Ive consumed a reasonable amount of alchohol whilst in the bath. 

That’s a shame von that you are still having health issues and a bummer for the end to your season. I hope next years will be better for you.

T G I F (Thank God Its Friday.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I got gotta ask. When you're done with the coffee, do you take advantage of being in the shower and wash your mug out while you're in there?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I got gotta ask. When you're done with the coffee, do you take advantage of being in the shower and wash your mug out while you're in there?


Damn straight! I rinse it out, no soap.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> I have Hashimoto's disease, which causes hypothyroidism. Hashimoto's is an auto-immune disorder where the body begins to attack thyroid tissue, eventually killing it off. When your thyroid is not producing enough thyroxine (thyroid hormone), your pituitary gland increases the amount of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) to tell the body to enlarge the thyroid to produce more thyroxine. This is how goiters (enlarged thyroid glands) happen. Synthroid is synthetic thyroxine. Supplementing thyroxine allows the TSH to lower, thereby alleviating symptoms of hypothyroidism and shrinking the goiter (if you have one -- I don't). Phew!
> 
> Blood tests are every 5-6 weeks until levels are stable, then about every 6-12 months... unless you have a reason to think something is wrong with the level (like you feel like poo constantly).
> 
> ...


I haven't much of a science background, and I thought I'd re-tell a couple thoughts I had the last time I thought about that which I know nothing about. 

Several years ago I had a brief discussion with someone who was studying respiratory desease, of a particular kind, maybe of a genetic-ish basis, I forget the details. Anyway, around that time, I went through a bit of a phase, a taste for Nat Sherman Havana Oval cigarettes, and as I had no ashtray, I flicked the ash on a single plastic cd case. I rubbed the ash into the plastic, rinsed it off, and noticed the difference between the way the water acted on the plastic surface, between the ash-rubbed and the smooth. 

And then for some reason I thought about volcanos, about the air above them, be they dormant or having various degree of activity, thinking about what I read about the effects on cloud above them. 

So that was my two thoughts then about that while having a smoke.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I thought an acronym had to spell a word. Like A Critical Review Of New York Mothers. Or at least be pronouncable, such that TGIF isn't an acronym but FUBAR is.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Doesn't everyone drink coffee in the shower?

It's them that is weird.

Feel better von.

Len


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

But if I drink my coffee in the shower, what will I do for the 30-45 minutes after I get out of bed. Some of my best time wasting in the morning is sitting on the couch, drinking my coffee and watching the morning news.  

//no wonder I seem to be chronically late to work these days...


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

I just answered my cell phone in the shower earlier this morning - does that count? (In my defense, it was my husband and I had been waiting for him to call me back.)


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

wooglin said:


> I thought an acronym had to spell a word. Like A Critical Review Of New York Mothers. Or at least be pronouncable, such that TGIF isn't an acronym but FUBAR is.


LACRONYM?

How does MOTKA sound? (Master of the Killer Ants)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Coffee in the shower is fine. 'Cept I wouldn't be able to dunk my donut.


People actually eat donuts these days?


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> But if I drink my coffee in the shower, what will I do for the 30-45 minutes after I get out of bed. Some of my best time wasting in the morning is sitting on the couch, drinking my coffee and watching the morning news.
> 
> //no wonder I seem to be chronically late to work these days...


So Vonteity digs her sensory meld and you yours. Hers seems more of something though.

For me, coffee goes with crossword puzzles and a newspaper or two, or with staring at Cardinals and Bluejays. Or, I get it free at my credit union.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> People actually eat donuts these days?


What else do you do with them?


----------

